# stripping paint from brick



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2007)

anybody got any ideas for stripping paint from brick?
I have a fireplace surround, the original owners of my 1953 house painted years ago, and I would like to remove the paint and expose the brick.

Jane


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> anybody got any ideas for stripping paint from brick?
> I have a fireplace surround, the original owners of my 1953 house painted years ago, and I would like to remove the paint and expose the brick.
> 
> Jane


Jane, here is an article that I thought would help you:

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/14298.shtml

Scroll down to the section titled "*Best method: Gel or paste removers". *I believe this would be the best way. Reading the entire article will also be helpful. The brick from the 50's could possibly be as fragile as some older bricks. The article discusses exterior paint, but this is possibly what they used on your bricks. It is no doubt oil based paint.

I have used gel paint remover many times. It is caustic, but with proper gloves and breathing apparatis, you will be fine.


----------

